# Homemade electric sausage stuffer



## R Blum (Jan 24, 2018)

For me it was hard to stuff sausage by myself so I made this electric stuffer. I have a 5lb stuffer and you can't find a 5lb electric stuffer. This thing works real good but I am going to upgrade to a high torque electric wrench. I bought the foot switch from Northern Tool and hooked it up to a dimmer switch so I could regulate the speed. Hope you like it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2018)

Pretty cool idea!
I think I would turn the speed down, so you would get a continuous flow!
But it is very inventive!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

I like.  Now if I had a drill with a slip clutch u could set it to where when the stuffer hit the bottom it would not strip ur gears on the stuffer.   With plastic gears it’s easy to do. Just a thought. But very nice work


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Very cool idea! Now ya got me thinking...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

What fittings did you use to mate up the drill to the stuffer crank?

I guess for reverse you just reach up and flip the switch on the drill....


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm sure an adjustable tension slip clutch is available either from McMaster-Carr or Grainger. Might be a little pricy though.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

Might be worth it


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Could also use a drill that already has a slip clutch built into it. I know Dewalt has one, and it is made for when putting screws into wood so that when the head of the screw bottoms out, the drill spins on the slip clutch and does not continue driving the screw into the wood.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 25, 2018)

Here ya go:
Made by Ryobi; $40 bucks
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-5...ersible-Compact-Clutch-Driver-D48CK/205216292


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2018)

hank2000 said:


> I like.  Now if I had a drill with a slip clutch u could set it to where when the stuffer hit the bottom it would not strip ur gears on the stuffer.   With plastic gears it’s easy to do. Just a thought. But very nice work




That was my first thought too.

Great idea though.

Bear


----------



## R Blum (Jan 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Pretty cool idea!
> I think I would turn the speed down, so you would get a continuous flow!
> But it is very inventive!
> Nice job!
> Al


That's why I added the dimmer switch so you can change the speed. Depending on the sausage type and casing type you are using.


----------



## R Blum (Jan 25, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> What fittings did you use to mate up the drill to the stuffer crank?
> 
> I guess for reverse you just reach up and flip the switch on the drill....



Exactly

I just Jerry rigged it with whatever I had.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

I think it will work I’m going to work on that


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep that would work. Gears turning


----------



## R Blum (Jan 25, 2018)

If anyone wants to make one of these I would suggest using a high torque wrench. I am going to switch over to the high torque. With the drill it sometimes bogs down depending on what I am stuffing. I've used this for stuffing everything from large Summer Sausage to small Breakfast Sausage. This was one of my best ideas ever.


----------

